# L8-CM-430W 2x8-Pin PCI-Express



## -H1N1- (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo Support!

Bekomme demnächst eine neue Grafikkarte, welche 2 8-Pin Stromanschlüsse hat. Hab jetzt im Karton vom Netzteil geschaut und da war keiner drin. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob beim Kauf am 29.10.2012 dieses Kabel überhaupt beilag . Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:

Wie bekomme ich ein solches Kabel am schnellsten?

Danke und Grüße!


----------



## Stern1710 (20. Juni 2014)

Ich will dich nicht entäuschen, aber das L8 430W hat nur 1x 6+2 Pin und 1x 6 Pin.
Beide Stromanschlüsse müssten doch an einem Stecker sein.

Kurz: Es gibt keine 2x 8 Pin PCIe


----------



## -H1N1- (20. Juni 2014)

Oke, hab mich etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Ich will eine MSI GTX 770 (diese hat 2x 8-Pin PCIe) an diesem Netzteil anschließen.

Möglich oder nicht?


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (20. Juni 2014)

Das Netzteil ist sowieso nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, und dazu auch schon älter.
Hol dir ein E9 480w oder warte auf das E10 und hol dir bis dahin einen Adapter, wenn der bei der Graka nicht schon dabei ist.


----------



## etar (20. Juni 2014)

sowas vllt Akasa AK-CB051 Adapter 6-Pin PCIe Anschluss zu 8-pin: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (24. Juni 2014)

Mit Adaptern Arbeitet man nicht...


----------



## eXquisite (24. Juni 2014)

Adapter sind echt nicht so toll, da brennt dir schnell was durch oder die Rail überläd, welche Grafikkarte solls denn sein?


----------



## -H1N1- (24. Juni 2014)

Hat sich erledigt, werde ein anderes NT verwenden. 

@eXquisite: MSI GTX 770


----------



## be quiet! Support (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo H1N1,

nun, wenn du außen auf dem Karton schaust, findest du eine Grafik zum Kabelmanagement. 
Zwei 6+2 Anschlüsse gibt es bei diesem Modell auch nicht. Du müsstet dann den 6 Pin Stecker, mittels eines Adapters aus dem Fachhandel, in einen 8 Pin Stecker umwandeln.

Ob die Leistung des Netzteils für dein System ausreichend ist kannst du hier überprüfen.

PS: In deiner Signatur sehe ich eine R290. Für diese GPU ist das Netzteil etwas unter dimensioniert. Die GPU kann bis zu 250 Watt im Maximum ziehen. 
Da bleibt dann für die anderen Komponenten leider nicht mehr viel über. Hier könnten es zum Auslösen der Schutzschaltungen kommen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Useful (24. Juni 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Hat sich erledigt, werde ein anderes NT verwenden.
> 
> @eXquisite: MSI GTX 770


 
Soweit ich weiss, wird bei der MSI GTX 770 ein Adapter von 6 auf 8 PIN mitgeliefert, sollte also kein Problem sein.


----------



## eXquisite (25. Juni 2014)

> Soweit ich weiss, wird bei der MSI GTX 770 ein Adapter von 6 auf 8 PIN mitgeliefert, sollte also kein Problem sein.


Verwende keine Adapter sofern dir deine Spawas auf der Karte wichtig sind.


----------



## Abductee (26. Juni 2014)

Wo ist denn das Problem bei dem Adapter? 
Das Netzteil liefert doch genügend Leistung und die Kabel sind ausreichend dick (18AWG) dimensioniert.
12V1: 22A ATX + PCIe
12V2: 20A Peripherie + PCIe

Die GTX 770 braucht ca. 220W, Auf zwei Stromstecker aufgeteilt braucht die Karte weniger als 10A pro Stromstecker. 
(Die Stromversorgung vom PCIe am Mainboard nicht abgezogen)

Wentronic 93635 PCI Express Adapterkabel schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
StarTech PCIEX68ADAP PCIe 6-Pin auf 8-Pin Adapterkabel: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Akasa AK-CB052 - Netzteil - PCI-Express-Stromversorgung: Amazon.de: Elektronik
Mainboard Strom Adapter PCI-Express 6pol auf 8pol: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## -H1N1- (26. Juni 2014)

Es wurde alles gesagt, ich werde ein anderes NT nehmen, habe ja drei zur Auswahl .

Adapter kommen für mich schon rein optisch nicht in Frage.


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Juni 2014)

-H1N1- schrieb:


> Ich will eine MSI GTX 770 (diese hat 2x 8-Pin PCIe) an diesem Netzteil anschließen.
> Möglich oder nicht?


 Ja, ist möglich. Einfach mit 6+8pin Anschließen, ausprobieren wo welcher Stecker rein muss.

Nach Spec sind so 300W möglich, mit zwei 8ern und PCIe wären theoretisch 375W möglich, laut Spec...


----------



## be quiet! Support (2. Juli 2014)

Abductee schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem bei dem Adapter?
> Das Netzteil liefert doch genügend Leistung und die Kabel sind ausreichend dick (18AWG) dimensioniert.
> 12V1: 22A ATX + PCIe
> 12V2: 20A Peripherie + PCIe


 
Das Rail-Splitting des L8-430W CM ist wie folgt:
12V1: PCIe / ATX 20+4 PIN / Peripherie
12V2: CPU

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Abductee (2. Juli 2014)

Sicher?
Dann stimmt der Text in dem Test nicht.
be quiet! Pure Power BQT L8-CM-430W Netzteil im Test | Review | Technic3D


----------

